
People Who Read a Lot of Books Are Way Nicer, Kinder and Empathetic - elorant
https://www.peacequarters.com/bookworms-make-better-more-empathetic-friends-according-to-research-alexa/
======
mikece
Knowledge broadens the mind... but I'm curious if listening to audiobooks at
1.5x speed or greater leads to generalized impatience with people who speak at
normal speeds.

(Maybe it's just me...)

~~~
klingonopera
I think we have to constantly remind ourselves in conversation, that we are a
minority that does this.

Other than that, yes, I have realized this too.

But I've also noticed, that I far often need to speed up media from 20 years
ago than with modern media. Is it likely, that the general train of thought
nowadays has sped up?

